# Carrera de ingeniero en electronica



## DDANIELL (Mar 30, 2012)

qwertyuiopasdfghjklñzxcvbnm


----------



## kuropatula (Mar 30, 2012)

Hola, 
Tu decisión es muy personal, no creo que deba estar en manos de gente que desconozcas... como yo.
Así que lo que voy a comentarte es sólo mi caso personal. Yo también era autodidacta desde los 13 años y siempre quise ser ingeniero en electrónica. Lo estudié y ahora soy. 
Además de profundizar en todo lo que ya sabía, aprendí muchas cosas nuevas y sobre todo, nunca dejé de ser autodidacta! Ser profesional no significa no ser autodidacta. Luego de recibido hay que mantenerse estudiando y ejercitando cosas nuevas lo que te permite seguir aprendiendo y experimentando por tu propia cuenta.
Creo además que si sos tan bueno (lo que me parece muy bien! No hay que ser falso humilde) lograrías complementar y explotar todo lo que sabés.
Hay muchas cosas que te enseña una carrera, cosas buenas y malas, cursos que sirven de mucho y muchos que no sirven para nada (como matemática en mi opinión). 
Además, en el ambiente laboral prefieren contratar a un ingeniero que a un autodidacta, además del salario de implica cada uno.
Espero que te haya servido, pero acordate que la decisión es tuya.
Saludos


----------



## DDANIELL (Mar 30, 2012)

La desicion es totalmente mia, solo pedí una opinion de que tan buena es esa carrera, pero gracias por tu respuesta “ kuropatula”,


----------

